# Keeping something square when gluing?



## Thompson (Sep 24, 2004)

Just finished gluing up all four sides of a toybox (first time gluing up something like this) and after drying, both end pieces came out of the clamps slightly out of square. 

They were in square before the clamps went on, but as soon as they do, you lose the ability to put the framing square back on to recheck it. It's not going to help me this time, but I'll know better the next.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Pending of the size of the toy box, there are small "squares" you can purchase. You could also make your own.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom 

All is not lost, I think we have done the same thing now and then 
What I do to fix this error is make a 2 BOXES and tap then in to place on the botton on the toy box on ea.end of the toy box (to hold/support a new bottom or floor) you will need to tap in a stick( 2 x 4 works great for this job but don't just try and use the 2 x 4s the small box is the key) to push them in to place,then pocket hole the box to the old floor once it's sq. it will take a bit to unrack it but it will work.
You can make the boxes and use them on ea. end(inside) with a lid on them for Small toys that always get lost on the bottom of toys boxes.
You also may need a stick from corner to corner(to the small boxes inside) (with 2 45deg. cuts on ea. end.) to unrack it and hold it sq.

Hope this helps 
Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are corner clamps to ensure you get a good fit, Rockler has some 90 degree angles you can attach to help hold your corners in place. Perhaps a different glue joint is in order? Other options include using biscuits for alignment, Fastening with either pocket hole screws or "Miller" dowels guarantee your wood will not shift.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the answers people. I got a raised panel set that came with a glue joint bit for my router table. It puts two tongues & grooves into the board edges.

The finished joint seems like it would do fine to me, but being a glue up rookie, what do I know?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

The glue joint bit is one of the hardest bits to setup and use on the router table, run many test boards b/4 you use it. 
You will need to use a off set on the out feed of your router table fence (about 1/16" to a 1/32") just to start with.  (the glue joint bit is a Advance router user item)

How to for the glue joint bit 

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-gl1.htm

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/22tongue.pdf


Bj


----------

